

CoBattery enables battery swapping for iPhone - FriedPickles
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cobattery/cobattery-never-plug-in-your-iphone-again

======
tluyben2
Very much like this. I carry 2 batteries for my Samsung S5 now because i
cannot swap the iPhone ones and external USB ones are too big/heavy. This
would solve it and I can use my iPhone again.

------
gwintrob
Very useful for camping, traveling, music festivals, etc. You just keep a few
cheap batteries in your bag and don't have to worry about finding the nearest
wall outlet.

------
vpontis
One of the makers here. Let us know if you have any questions or comments. :)

